# AKFF Mulwala Madness - WHICH DATE SUITS YOU?



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

good idea on the poll Ant, hopefully make it easier to pin down a date :wink:

I have voted the last week May but can do any of the 3 dates posted...

your a legend for trying to organise this trip...be a cold slab in it for ya 8)


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

Put me down for Dec.
Gaz


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like it's a November meet so far?


----------

